# Dealer says that I have a warped cylinder head



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

2013 Cruze 1.4 LT with 90000 miles. Sputter when engine is cold and constantly having to refill coolant, no CEL. Took it to the dealer and they say that I have a warped head. They quote me 4500 to get a replacement. What else can I do? Thanks

Also, what’s your opinion about those heads sold on eBay? The dealer also says they don’t have a part.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Get a used or junkyard engine or have a private shop attempt to deck the head and fix it.


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Get a used or junkyard engine or have a private shop attempt to deck the head and fix it.


The dealer would still charge me for the labor of taking off and putting on the head (~1k I think)? Is that normal?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gaoy62 said:


> The dealer would still charge me for the labor of taking off and putting on the head (~1k I think)? Is that normal?


Yep, head gasket replacement isn't cheap.


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yep, head gasket replacement isn't cheap.


Thank you for the reply! Are you familiar with the time it takes to resurface the head?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

If you have time and the skill to remove the head I suggest you take it or ship it to a reputable machine shop and have them evaluate it. Dealerships won't do this. They are parts changers.


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> If you have time and the skill to remove the head I suggest you take it or ship it to a reputable machine shop and have them evaluate it. Dealerships won't do this. They are parts changers.


Thanks for the reply! Unfortunately I do not have that kind of skill, and the dealer have already taken the head off to diagnose the issue. I wonder if I could just send the head to a shop and have the dealer reinstall after it’s surfaced.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I would ask them to show you (with an appropriate metal straight-edge) what they consider to be the warp of the head surface first before you agree to repairs. If the warpage is not severe and the head is salvagable, then work with the dealer to have the head surfaced.


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

thebac said:


> I would ask them to show you (with an appropriate metal straight-edge) what they consider to be the warp of the head surface first before you agree to repairs. If the warpage is not severe and the head is salvagable, then work with the dealer to have the head surfaced.


Thanks for the reply! That is a good idea, I think I’m gonna pay them a visit on Monday to see the warpage. I’m not very clear on how to “work with the dealer to have the head surfaced” (I’m not from the US). Do I ask them to surface the head? Or do I find a place myself and convince them to hold my car and help me put it on when the job is done? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Get A motor. 

Head gaskets aren't worth fixing. Motors don't last when coolant is introduced in to the oil.


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

snowwy66 said:


> Get A motor.
> 
> Head gaskets aren't worth fixing. Motors don't last when coolant is introduced in to the oil.


Thanks for the reply. I don’t need the car for too long, probably just until next June/July. Where to get the engine? Used or new? Dealer or online?


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Talk with an independent shop in your area that you trust. Their price will likely be 60-75% of the dealer cost


----------



## Gaoy62 (8 mo ago)

Valpo Cruze said:


> Talk with an independent shop in your area that you trust. Their price will likely be 60-75% of the dealer cost


I’m a bit worried about driving it for 30mins knowing that the head is warped. But I wouldn’t doubt that a private dealer is cheaper.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Gaoy62 said:


> I’m a bit worried about driving it for 30mins knowing that the head is warped. But I wouldn’t doubt that a private dealer is cheaper.


yes it would have to be towed


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

Gaoy62 said:


> 2013 Cruze 1.4 LT with 90000 miles. Sputter when engine is cold and constantly having to refill coolant, no CEL. Took it to the dealer and they say that I have a warped head. They quote me 4500 to get a replacement. What else can I do? Thanks
> 
> Also, what’s your opinion about those heads sold on eBay? The dealer also says they don’t have a part.


$4500! You could replace your motor and trans for that. I’d try and find a good used motor. Way cheaper


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Ideally you will have it towed to the indie shop but in a pinch you can drive it there. How long have you been driving around so far having to refill the coolant? 30 more minutes won't change the outcome.

the block is cast iron and the head is cast aluminum. The head should have warped and the block should be fairly straight. If your head is toast they should have no problems getting a donor for it. 

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market Nationwide salvage yard search engine.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Gaoy62 said:


> 2013 Cruze 1.4 LT with 90000 miles. Sputter when engine is cold and constantly having to refill coolant, no CEL. Took it to the dealer and they say that I have a warped head. They quote me 4500 to get a replacement. What else can I do? Thanks
> 
> Also, what’s your opinion about those heads sold on eBay? The dealer also says they don’t have a part.


The heads have been discontinued for the 1st gen Cruze 1.4L. I bought a remanufactured head about a year ago for ~$450.


----------



## Warlock2015 (May 18, 2021)

Gaoy62 said:


> 2013 Cruze 1.4 LT with 90000 miles. Sputter when engine is cold and constantly having to refill coolant, no CEL. Took it to the dealer and they say that I have a warped head. They quote me 4500 to get a replacement. What else can I do? Thanks
> 
> Also, what’s your opinion about those heads sold on eBay? The dealer also says they don’t have a part.


These engines are not really good. They always have long head gaskets or crying for cooling or oil leaks. Mind it lasts no more than 158 k replace the motor and it twice in a year and it did the same thing even doing the proper prep and I rebuilt the engine from scratch. I got rid of my car due to these problems. These enginescost $4,500 brand new last time I was told by GM in Florida that is only one brand new one in the country as of last year finding them used at a local junkyard or pull. It is hard to get a hold of for the 1.4 turbo. The cars are easy to work on and easy to replace motors yourself. But if you want to fix your own cool leaks and your own heads, buy the special toll and do it yourself. It's the best thing to do. I know a lot about these cars. I had to build mine from scratch. Everything was brand new and it worked fine for 6 months. I'm still having issues


----------



## judymccool67 (5 mo ago)

Gaoy62 said:


> 2013 Cruze 1.4 LT with 90000 miles. Sputter when engine is cold and constantly having to refill coolant, no CEL. Took it to the dealer and they say that I have a warped head. They quote me 4500 to get a replacement. What else can I do? Thanks
> 
> Also, what’s your opinion about those heads sold on eBay? The dealer also says they don’t have a part.


I have 2015 with 96k miles and it is currently setting with a blown head gasket. Dealership told me 2000$ to replace it. I’m gonna sell my as is and let someone else that wants to tinker with it. I’ve been reading that this is a common issue with the Chevy Cruze…. My suggestion is to get rid of it the best way you can. I’ve replaced too many things on mine to keep putting money into it. Chevrolet should have to pay for this since it’s so common. JMO


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

judymccool67 said:


> I have 2015 with 96k miles and it is currently setting with a blown head gasket. Dealership told me 2000$ to replace it. I’m gonna sell my as is and let someone else that wants to tinker with it. I’ve been reading that this is a common issue with the Chevy Cruze…. My suggestion is to get rid of it the best way you can. I’ve replaced too many things on mine to keep putting money into it. Chevrolet should have to pay for this since it’s so common. JMO


It's actually not THAT common. Blown head gaskets and cracked blocks are actually pretty rare on a well maintained engine that has not overheated. This is just my opinion, but most of the *major* issues on any vehicle, including Cruzes, can be avoided with proper maintenance. And probably 70% of vehicle maintenance is neglected in one way or another at some point in a vehicles life. Even I've done it. That being said, there are defects as quality control is performed by sampling. It's not practical to fully examine every part that comes off the assembly line.


----------

